# هل يهوذا خائن ؟



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

هذه أول مشاركاتى
أتمنى أن يتسع لها صدركم

بدايات تعرفى على المسيحية كان من خلال قراءة الإنجيل و ليس التفاسير
و إستوقفنى 

متى    19:28

فقال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا
على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر.

لو كان يهوذا خائنا لكان عدد الجالسين 11 و ليس 12

ما التفسير ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2012)

موضوع مكرر 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201449


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*أكيد يهوذا كان خاين ... مكنش بيلعب دور السقا في فيلم مافيا*

*كان خاين ... وبعد أنشقاقه وموته ... تم أنتخاب غيره ليجلس علي كرسيه *
*أينعم الرب يسوع كان موجه كلامه للتلاميذ ككل ... ولكن هذا الكلام مستقبلي وأبدي ورمزي *
*وهو هو نفسه الذي قال واحد منكم سيسلمني*
*فالكلام أذاً كان علي المجموعة المسماه بتلاميذ الرب يسوع الأثني عشر وليست علي أشخاص*
*فهو قال ... أن الشيطان سيغربلكم ... ومن سيصمد الي المنتهي سخلص *

*وأخيراً تعليق بسيط*
*أنت بدأت تقرأ في المسيحية .... وبدأت بالأناجيل ... وده كويس*
*بس ال لفت نظرك وحبيت تسأل فيه كان في الأصحاج 19 ... يعني في 18 أصحاح سابق و27 أية ... مفهومة*​


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

أخى العزيز
شكرا لردك
الموضوع الذى أشرت إليه يقول أنه 
" التلميذ الاثني عشر وكرسيه باقية ولم تنتهي بموت يهوذا بل اخذها اخر"

لكن لاحظ
" تجلسون انتم ايضا"
كان يخاطب أشخاص بعينهم  
و هم الإثنى عشر رجل الموجودين أمامه
لا زلت محتاج لتوضيح


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *
> وهو هو نفسه الذي قال واحد منكم سيسلمني
> 
> هل لفظة سيسلمنى تحمل حتمية الخيانة
> هناك من غير المسيحيين من يقول هناك إتفاق على ذلك*​


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> Twin قال:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> Twin قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...





الباحث الجديد قال:


> ​*[/FONT]*​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2012)

يهوذا هو الذى سلم يسوع لليهود يبقى خائن طبعا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2012)

*اهلا وسهلا بك اخى----*
*الإخوه رضو على حضرتك-- ننتظر اسئله اخرى او اى إستفسار*

* الرب يباركك*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

نعم هناك شيطان بينهم
و الشيطان ليس مجهول
بل و ذكرها له المسيح فى وجهه
و كان المقصود بطرس
"  فالتفت وابصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس قائلا اذهب عني يا شيطان"


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

من الذى حدد التلميذ الثانى عشر بعد رحيل يهوذا ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*رجاء ترك لي هذا الأخ قليلا وليكن تدريبا لدورة اللاهوت الدفاعي..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> من الذى حدد التلميذ الثانى عشر بعد رحيل يهوذا ؟؟


لا تسأل سؤالين في موضوع واحد، إنتظر الرد على الأول..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

صدقنى أخى الكريم
أنا حزنت للفكرة السريعة التى كونتها أنت عنى
"اللاهوت الدفاعى"  ؟؟؟؟

و هل هاجمتك ؟؟
أنا فقط أسأل و لا أهاجم أحد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *رجاء ترك لي هذا الأخ قليلا وليكن تدريبا لدورة اللاهوت الدفاعي..
> *


*متابع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*



			نعم هناك شيطان بينهم
و الشيطان ليس مجهول
بل و ذكرها له المسيح فى وجهه
و كان المقصود بطرس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخ العزيز، رجاء وضع النص الذي يقول فيه المسيح في هذا الموقف " وواحد منكم شيطان " أن الشيطان هو بطرس..

تحياتي لك عزيزي..
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

هل لفظة شيطان التى ذكرتها أنت فى ردك المقصود بها يهوذا  ؟؟

و لماذا تغاضيت عن أن الكلمة ذكرت لبطرس ؟؟ و هذا دليل على أنه هو المقصود
لتطابق اللفظ فى الموضعين ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> هل لفظة شيطان التى ذكرتها أنت فى ردك المقصود بها يهوذا  ؟؟


عزيزي، انا ذكرت سؤالا، والسؤال فيه طلب، هل فهمت السؤال؟



> و لماذا تغاضيت عن أن الكلمة ذكرت لبطرس ؟؟ و هذا دليل على أنه هو المقصود
> لتطابق اللفظ فى الموضعين ؟؟


كلامك خاطيء، ركز في سؤالي لنبدأ بشكل صحيح، لكي لا أتحاور معك بشكل نقدي..
رجاء الإجابة المباشرة على سؤالي..


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وأخيراً تعليق بسيط**أنت بدأت تقرأ في المسيحية .... وبدأت بالأناجيل ... وده كويس*
> 
> *بس ال لفت نظرك وحبيت تسأل فيه كان في الأصحاج 19 ... يعني في 18 أصحاح سابق و27 أية ... مفهومة* ​



*!!!!!*​


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

حسنا
إليك طلبك
مرقس 33

"  فالتفت وابصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس قائلا اذهب عني يا شيطان"


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> حسنا
> إليك طلبك
> مرقس 33
> 
> "  فالتفت وابصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس قائلا اذهب عني يا شيطان"



هذا ليس طلبي، فيبدو ان سؤالي لم تفهمه جيدا عزيزي، رجاء التركيز:

*الأخ العزيز، رجاء وضع النص الذي يقول فيه المسيح في هذا الموقف " وواحد منكم شيطان " أن الشيطان هو بطرس..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2012)

*لماذا يصر الأخ على الجمع بين الموقفين بالرغم من ان الموقفين مختلفين .
بالإضافه الى ان موقف المخلص من بطرس كان واضحا .
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (20 مارس 2012)

*متابعه
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*تابعوا عن كثب يا اخوة، وإعتذاري لكم وللمشرفين ...
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

حسنا أخى
بالنسبة للربط بين الموقفين سببه تطابق اللفظين و إستعمال كلمة شيطان فى الموضعين


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*



			بالنسبة للربط بين الموقفين سببه تطابق اللفظين و إستعمال كلمة شيطان فى الموضعين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا كلام لا يعقل، رجاء لا تتخاذل عن طلبي، أين طلبي؟

بالمناسبة، لا يحق لك تفسير كتابنا..
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

أخى العزيز
أنا فقط وضعت النصوص
و لا أعتقد أنها تحتاج لتفسير لشدة صراحتها

ثانيا
المسيح لم يوجه لفظة "شيطان" إلا لإثنين فقط
الشيطان و بطرس
و لم يوجه هذا اللفظ لأحد آخر 

و بالنسبة لطلبك أن أذكر لكل موقفا ذكر فيه المسيح أن من بين تلاميذه شيطان و أنه هو بطرس 
طلبك غير موجود
لكن كل ما عليك سوى أن تضع النصين بجوار بعض لتصل لغايتك

أو أذكر لى أنت ما يشير أن يهوذا هو المقصود نصيا و ليس إستنتاجيا
كما أوضحت لك أنا بالنصوص و ليس بالإستنتاج
تقبل إحترامى


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*



			أنا فقط وضعت النصوص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم تضع النص الذي طلبته منك!




			المسيح لم يوجه لفظة "شيطان" إلا لإثنين فقط
الشيطان و بطرس
و لم يوجه هذا اللفظ لأحد آخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا اخي، كل هذه استنتاجات يمكن دحضها بسهولة تامة، لكن انا الآن لا اسألك عن الإستنتاجات، لكن عن النص الحرفي، أين هو؟

أتمنى الا أظل أكرر الطلب كثيرا، لو معك ضعه..




			طلبك غير موجود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تمام، نبدأ مرة أخرى بالرجوع لرأس الموضوع..




			متى    19:28

فقال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر.
> *


 *لو رجعت للنص السابق مباشرة ستجده يقول:

**Mat 19:27  فأجاب بطرس حينئذ: «ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك. فماذا يكون لنا؟» 

**وفي النص التالي مباشرة:
**Mat 19:28  فقال لهم يسوع: «الحق أقول لكم: إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر. 

إذن، أنا لدي دليل حرفي، أن بطرس الرسول كان موجودا وقيل هذا الكلام له لأنه كان ضمن الحاضرين " نصاً ".
**فالطلب الآخر، أين ذُكر ان يهوذا كان موجوداً بالإسم " نصاً "؟

**تحياتي...

*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

إستفدت من كلامك و أشكرك
دليلك يبرئ بطرس

الدليل على وجود يهوذا
"تجلسون أنتم أيضا على اثني عشر كرسيا"

و إلا فما دليل وجود بقية التلاميذ نصا ؟؟

و بالمناسبة
لم أجد الإجابة على أن الكلام كان موجها بلفظة "أنتم"


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2012)

*الموضوع حلو ...متابع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*



			دليلك يبرئ بطرس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حسب ما فهمت من كلامك ان النص الذي وضعته قد ألغى فكرة أن بطرس هو المقصود، لو فهمي صحيح لكلامك أرجو التأكيد عليه..




			الدليل على وجود يهوذا
"تجلسون أنتم أيضا على اثني عشر كرسيا"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا وجود ليهوذا، فتعبير الإثنى عشر هو تعبير عن التلاميذ كعدد وليس عن أشخاص بعينهم

أعطيك مثال للتقريب، عندما يقول مدرب كرة قدم " الـ 11 اللي هايلعبوا اليوم لابد ان يحصلوا على الـ 3 نقاط " فهل هذا يعني أن الإحدى عشر بالإسم هم فقط الذين سيلعبون في هذه المباراة ولا مجال لإستبدال شخص منهم بلاعب آخر؟

المقصود هم الإثنى عشر أي الذين يبقون إثنى عشر..




			و إلا فما دليل وجود بقية التلاميذ نصا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال أن التلاميذ كانوا كلهم موجودون؟




			و بالمناسبة
لم أجد الإجابة على أن الكلام كان موجها بلفظة "أنتم"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنتم أي " تلاميذي " .. مثلما أقول " انتم شعب مصر الكرام " ، فهل هذا يعني انه بموت واحد منهم وميلاد طفل لهم، سيصبحون غير كرام لأني لم أضع الطفل معهم في قولي لأنه لم يكن موجودا؟



توجد نقطة أخرى سأخبرك بها في النهاية..


*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

حسنا
هذا هو دليل وجود يهوذا

إنجيل لوقا

21  ولكن هوذا يد الذي يسلمني هي معي على المائدة.
22  وابن الانسان ماض كما هو محتوم.ولكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه.
23  فابتدأوا يتساءلون فيما بينهم من ترى منهم هو المزمع ان يفعل هذا
24  وكانت بينهم ايضا مشاجرة من منهم يظن انه يكون اكبر.
25  فقال لهم.ملوك الامم يسودونهم والمتسلطون عليهم يدعون محسنين.
26  واما انتم فليس هكذا.بل الكبير فيكم ليكن كالاصغر.والمتقدم كالخادم.
27  لان من هو اكبر.الذي يتكئ ام الذي يخدم.أليس الذي يتكئ.ولكني انا بينكم كالذي يخدم.
28  انتم الذين ثبتوا معي في تجاربي.
29  وانا اجعل لكم كما جعل لي ابي ملكوتا.
30  لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

موجود فى 21
و الوعد بالإثنى عشر كرسي فى 30


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> حسنا
> هذا هو دليل وجود يهوذا
> 
> إنجيل لوقا
> ...



أخي الحبيب، رجاء التركيز وعدم التسرع، هذا دليل وجود يهوذا أين؟
على المائدة، اي في العشاء الأخير، قبل الصلب،،،
ما علاقة هذا الموقف بهذا :

Mat 19:1  ولما أكمل يسوع هذا الكلام انتقل من الجليل وجاء إلى تخوم اليهودية من عبر الأردن. 
Mat 19:2  وتبعته جموع كثيرة فشفاهم هناك. 
Mat 19:3  وجاء إليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له: «هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لكل سبب؟» 
Mat 19:4  فأجاب: «أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى؟» 
Mat 19:5  وقال: «من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 
Mat 19:6  إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان». 
Mat 19:7  فسألوه: «فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق؟» 
Mat 19:8  قال لهم: «إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم. ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا. 
Mat 19:9  وأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزني والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني». 
Mat 19:10  قال له تلاميذه: «إن كان هكذا أمر الرجل مع المرأة فلا يوافق أن يتزوج!» 
Mat 19:11  فقال لهم: «ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أعطي لهم 
Mat 19:12  لأنه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون أمهاتهم ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس ويوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات. من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل». 
Mat 19:13  حينئذ قدم إليه أولاد لكي يضع يديه عليهم ويصلي فانتهرهم التلاميذ. 
Mat 19:14  أما يسوع فقال: «دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات». 
Mat 19:15  فوضع يديه عليهم. ومضى من هناك. 
Mat 19:16  وإذا واحد تقدم وقال له: «أيها المعلم الصالح أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية؟» 
Mat 19:17  فقال له: «لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟ ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله. ولكن إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا». 
Mat 19:18  قال له: «أية الوصايا؟» فقال يسوع: «لا تقتل. لا تزن. لا تسرق. لا تشهد بالزور. 
Mat 19:19  أكرم أباك وأمك وأحب قريبك كنفسك». 
Mat 19:20  قال له الشاب: «هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي. فماذا يعوزني بعد؟» 
Mat 19:21  قال له يسوع: «إن أردت أن تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني». 
Mat 19:22  فلما سمع الشاب الكلمة مضى حزينا لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة. 
Mat 19:23  فقال يسوع لتلاميذه: «الحق أقول لكم: إنه يعسر أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت السماوات. 
Mat 19:24  وأقول لكم أيضا: إن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله». 
Mat 19:25  فلما سمع تلاميذه بهتوا جدا قائلين: «إذا من يستطيع أن يخلص؟» 
Mat 19:26  فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال: «هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع». 
Mat 19:27  فأجاب بطرس حينئذ: «ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك. فماذا يكون لنا؟» 
*Mat 19:28  فقال لهم يسوع: «الحق أقول لكم: إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر. *
Mat 19:29  وكل من ترك بيوتا أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو امرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا من أجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية. 
Mat 19:30  ولكن كثيرون أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرون أولين». 



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لم أسالك عن وجوده في العشاء الأخير، ولكن في الموقف الأول الذي سألتك عنه، هذا موقف أخر، نناقشه على الرحب والسعة بعدما ننتهي من هذا الموقف في موضوع آخر..*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

أخى العشاء الأخير
كان الأخير
و تتبلور فيه مجمل القصة

و ماذا يمنع من ذكرها طالما كان يهوذا حاضرا و حصل معهم على نفس الوعد ؟؟

أنا أناقش منذ أول مشاركة مسألة وجود كرسي ليهوذا من ضمن الإثنى عشر كرسيا
لن يشكل مسألة العشاء الأخير أى فارق
ألا ترى ذلك ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> أخى العشاء الأخير
> كان الأخير
> و تتبلور فيه مجمل القصة


العشاء الأخير موقف أخر عما بدأت به الموضوع، فإن كان الجواب وصلك بشأن هذه الحادثة وتريد الدخول في الموضوع الأخر، قل لي ان الإجابة وصلتك وانك صححت معلوماتك عن هذا الموضوع الأول، لندخل إلى الثاني..



> و ماذا يمنع من ذكرها طالما كان يهوذا حاضرا و حصل معهم على نفس الوعد ؟؟


لم افهم أخي العزيز، ما هى هذه؟



> أنا أناقش منذ أول مشاركة مسألة وجود كرسي ليهوذا من ضمن الإثنى عشر كرسيا


اعرف، ولكن هذا موقف وهذا موقف آخر، فلا يصح خلطهم، طالما هم قولين فلابد ان نناقشهم كل بمفرده لأنهم موقفين بعيدين عن بعضهما...



> لن يشكل مسألة العشاء الأخير أى فارق
> ألا ترى ذلك ؟؟


لا صدقني، العشاء الأخير سيمثل كل الفارق، فلا يوجد تشابه بينه وبين الذي تتكلم فيه من البداية، فرجاء، ننتهي من هذا الموقف بقولك أنك قد وصلتك الإجابة الصحيحة، ثم ندخل مباشرة على الثاني في موضوع آخر..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

كما أن القصة الأولى لا تحمل أى دليل على عدم وجود يهوذا
سوى التفسير الذى ذكرته أنت
بينما نص القصتين يذكر إثنى عشر كرسيا

أنا وضعت موقف العشاء الأخير
فقط لأن الإشارة لوجود كانت واضحة كما كان الوعد واضحا


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

أخى الكريم
لماذا تشعرنى أن كل فقرة من الإنجيل مستقلة عن باقى الفقرات ؟
عندما يتكرر نفس الوعد فى منطقتين من الإنجيل فى مكانين مختلفين
فهنا التركيز عن طبيعة الوعد و أعطى لمن
و ليس عن طبيعة الموقف طالما الوعد كان واحدا

كما أن وعده بكرسي خلال العشاء الأخير يوضح موقف المسيح النهائى من يهوذا


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> كما أن القصة الأولى لا تحمل أى دليل على عدم وجود يهوذا


عزيزي، هذا خطأ منطقي منك، الـ" عدم " لا يوجد دليل يثبته، لانه وببساطة " عدم "، أي غير مُثبَت أصلا فكيف يكون هناك دليل نفي لشيء لم يثبت أصلا؟



> بينما نص القصتين يذكر إثنى عشر كرسيا


نعم عزيزي، لا يوجد خلاف في العدد فأنا شرحته لك أيضا..



> أنا وضعت موقف العشاء الأخير
> فقط لأن الإشارة لوجود كانت واضحة كما كان الوعد واضحا


جميل، مستعد أناقشك في هذه الحادثة أيضا على الرحب والسعة، لكن لابد ان ينتهي الاول لندخل في الثاني، إذا كنت ترى ان الدليل موجود في القصة الثانية وليس الأولى، فاخبرني أن الحوار في الموضوع الأول قد وصل لك فيه الجواب الصحيح وننتقل إلى الثاني..


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> لماذا تشعرنى أن كل فقرة من الإنجيل مستقلة عن باقى الفقرات ؟


يا عزيزي، الحدث مختلف، هذا شيء وهذا شيء آخر، الكتاب المقدس، منظم.



> عندما يتكرر نفس الوعد فى منطقتين من الإنجيل فى مكانين مختلفين


نكرر: ساناقش معك الوعد الثاني، لكن الوعد الاول لم تخبرني أنك فهمته لننتقل للثاني..



> فهنا التركيز عن طبيعة الوعد و أعطى لمن


جميل، ولكن هناك خطأ بسيط وقعت فيه ، وهو ان القصة هذه غير هذه، فمع ان الشخص بحسب وجهة نظرك واحد، لكن الحدث مختلف والحديث أيضا، فرجاء لا تمسك بكلمة وتقارنها مع كلمة أخرى في مكان آخر بظروف أخرى وتقول لي ان كله واحد!



> كما أن وعده بكرسي خلال العشاء الأخير يوضح موقف المسيح النهائى من يهوذا


لا يا عزيزي، سأوضح لك كل هذا الكلام ولكن في نهاية الموضعين لانك غير قاريء جيد للكتاب المقدس ...


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

حسنا
أين ما يشير صراحة إلى إستبعاد يهوذا من الوعد الأول
خصوصا أن الكلام كان بصيغة المخاطب ل 12 رجل فقط و لا ينطبق عليه مثالك عن "شعب مصر الكريم" على الإطلاق
هذا يشبه وجودى مع 12 شخص و عزمتهم على السينما
بالقطع سأحجز لهم 12 تذكرة
و بالقطع لن يتوالدوا فى الطريق للسينما بعكس المثال الذى طرحته و الذى يحتمل الزيادة و النقصان 
و مثالك عن شعب مصر يختلف لعدم وجود عدد يرتبط دلاليا بالمعدود


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

أخى Molka Molkan
أتمنى ألا تكون قد تضجرت من كثرة أسئلتى
و أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على سعة صدرك و  أخلاقك العالية


تقبل سلامى و إحترامى


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> أين ما يشير صراحة إلى إستبعاد يهوذا من الوعد الأول


يا عزيزي، ارجو أن تقرأ كلامي ببطيء حتى تفهم كلامي لكي لا اكرره،،

انا رددت عليك في إتجاهين:
1. انه لا دليل لوجود يهوذا، فكيف يكون هناك دليل لعدم وجود شيء لم يثبت وجوده؟
2. حتى مع وجوده، هذا لا يعني ان الإثنى عشر بالإسم ومعهم يهوذا سيجلسون..



> خصوصا أن الكلام كان بصيغة المخاطب ل 12 رجل فقط و لا ينطبق عليه مثالك عن "شعب مصر الكريم" على الإطلاق


لم تضف جديداً، اعرف انه كان للمخاطب، وانا اقول " انتم يا شعب مصر الكرام، أعظم شعب في العالم " ، من هم المقصودون هنا؟

قل لي؟




> هذا يشبه وجودى مع 12 شخص و عزمتهم على السينما
> بالقطع سأحجز لهم 12 تذكرة


انت فرضت فرض خاطيء، من الذي قال أنهم كانوا " 12 " في هذا الزمن؟
ومن الذي قال أن التحقيق في هذا الزمن أصلا لكي تحجز لهم أنفسهم؟



> و بالقطع لن يتوالدوا فى الطريق للسينما بعكس المثال الذى طرحته و الذى يحتمل الزيادة و النقصان


وهذا اعتراف منك بصحة دليلي ، لأنهم بالفعل زادوا ونقصوا فيما بعد..
والمسيح لم يقل لهم  " الآن " وقام " بإماتتهم " و "تجليسهم "..



> و مثالك عن شعب مصر يختلف لعدم وجود عدد يرتبط دلاليا بالمعدود


افترض اي عدد، افترض 100 مليون، هل لو زاد عليهم طفل، يكون كلامي خاطيء؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*لا يوجد ضجر عزيزي، ربنا يباركك..
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

حسنا أخى
أنا فهمت أن الوعد الأول لم يكن يشمل يهوذا
شكرا للتوضيح

هل تتكرم و تشرح لى كيف تم إستبعاد يهوذا من الوعد المذكور بالعشاء الأخير برغم أن هناك إشارة لوجود يهوذا على طاولة العشاء ؟
أينعم لم يرد بالذكر عدد الكراسي
و لكن ذكر أنهم سيجلسون كلهم
لذلك سيكون عدد الجلوس مساوى لعدد الكراسي
و حتى إن كان هناك أحد التلاميذ غير موجود
فبالقطع ليس يهوذا
فهو موجود بشهادة المسيح نفسه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2012)

السلام و النعمة .. حضرتك قرأت الاصحاح ال 19 من انجيل معلمنا متى كامل ؟؟ سؤالى عشان حضرتك ببساطة تغاضيت عن اول آية ..

  1 ولما اكمل يسوع هذا الكلام انتقل من الجليل وجاء الى تخوم اليهودية من عبر الاردن. 2 وتبعته جموع كثيرة فشفاهم هناك

اظن معنى الكلام دة ان كان فيه اكثر من 12 فرد فى هذا الحدث ... و لم يثبت وجود احد بالاسم الا بطرس الرسول اللى حضرتك كنت فى اول حوارك تحاول اثبات انه هو الشيطان ؟؟؟؟!!! لا اعلم ان كان هذا من سخرية القدر انه يكون الشخص الوحيد المذكور بالاسم فى هذا الاصحاح ام انه قلة تركيز من حضرتك ؟؟؟

اثبتلى حضرتك وجود ال 10 تلاميذ الاخرين نصا و بالاسم و سأثبت لك عدم وجود يهوذا نصا و بالاسم ( فى هذا الموقف و الاصحاح )

شئ أخر ازعجنى ... ان كنت على حسب كلام حضرتك فى اول مداخلة تبدأ فى قراءة الكتاب المقدس و قبل الاية اللى حضرتك كنت تتسائل عنها بعدة أيات.. هناك شبهة واضحة تلفت نظر كل من يبدأ قراءة كتابنا المقدس !!!! عجيب انها لم تلفت نظرك و لفت نظرك تلك الاية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!! 

تقبل فائق احترامى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2012)

السلام و النعمة .. حضرتك قرأت الاصحاح ال 19 من انجيل معلمنا متى كامل ؟؟ سؤالى عشان حضرتك ببساطة تغاضيت عن اول آية ..

  1 ولما اكمل يسوع هذا الكلام انتقل من الجليل وجاء الى تخوم اليهودية من عبر الاردن. 2 وتبعته جموع كثيرة فشفاهم هناك

اظن معنى الكلام دة ان كان فيه اكثر من 12 فرد فى هذا الحدث ... و لم يثبت وجود احد بالاسم الا بطرس الرسول اللى حضرتك كنت فى اول حوارك تحاول اثبات انه هو الشيطان ؟؟؟؟!!! لا اعلم ان كان هذا من سخرية القدر انه يكون الشخص الوحيد المذكور بالاسم فى هذا الاصحاح ام انه قلة تركيز من حضرتك ؟؟؟

اثبتلى حضرتك وجود ال 10 تلاميذ الاخرين نصا و بالاسم و سأثبت لك عدم وجود يهوذا نصا و بالاسم ( فى هذا الموقف و الاصحاح )

شئ أخر ازعجنى ... ان كنت على حسب كلام حضرتك فى اول مداخلة تبدأ فى قراءة الكتاب المقدس و قبل الاية اللى حضرتك كنت تتسائل عنها بعدة أيات.. هناك شبهة واضحة تلفت نظر كل من يبدأ قراءة كتابنا المقدس !!!! عجيب انها لم تلفت نظرك و لفت نظرك تلك الاية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!! 

تقبل فائق احترامى


----------



## الباحث الجديد (20 مارس 2012)

"شئ أخر ازعجنى ... ان كنت على حسب كلام حضرتك فى اول مداخلة تبدأ فى قراءة الكتاب المقدس و قبل الاية اللى حضرتك كنت تتسائل عنها بعدة أيات.. هناك شبهة واضحة تلفت نظر كل من يبدأ قراءة كتابنا المقدس !!!! عجيب انها لم تلفت نظرك و لفت نظرك تلك الاية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!"



اخى الكريم
من قال لك اننى ابحث عن الشبهات ؟؟؟
انا اسال فقط
و لا تفترض بى سوء النية


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> حسنا أخى
> أنا فهمت أن الوعد الأول لم يكن يشمل يهوذا
> شكرا للتوضيح
> 
> ...



جميل أخي الحبيب، ندخل على الموضوع الثاني، أنت تذكر هذه القصة :



*Luk 22:21  ولكن هوذا يد الذي يسلمني هي معي على المائدة. *
Luk 22:22  وابن الإنسان ماض كما هو محتوم ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي يسلمه». 
Luk 22:23  فابتدأوا يتساءلون فيما بينهم: «من ترى منهم هو المزمع أن يفعل هذا؟». 
Luk 22:24  وكانت بينهم أيضا مشاجرة من منهم يظن أنه يكون أكبر. 
Luk 22:25  فقال لهم: «ملوك الأمم يسودونهم والمتسلطون عليهم يدعون محسنين. 
Luk 22:26  وأما أنتم فليس هكذا بل الكبير فيكم ليكن كالأصغر والمتقدم كالخادم. 
Luk 22:27  لأن من هو أكبر؟ ألذي يتكئ أم الذي يخدم؟ أليس الذي يتكئ؟ ولكني أنا بينكم كالذي يخدم. 
Luk 22:28  أنتم الذين ثبتوا معي في تجاربي 
Luk 22:29  وأنا أجعل لكم كما جعل لي أبي ملكوتا 
*Luk 22:30  لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر». *

ولللأسف أخي الحبيب، أنت ركزت على النص الاول والنص الاخير هنا، وتركت كل الباقي بدون تركيز، فهل تسمح ان تخبرني كيف تفهم هذا النص على سبيل المثال في ظل فهمك أن يهوذا سيكون ضمن الإثنى عشر:


*Luk 22:22  وابن الإنسان ماض كما هو محتوم ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي يسلمه». *


وجدير بالذكر، ان في نفس الحدث في البشارات الأخرى يوجد عنه:

*
Mat 26:24  إن ابن الإنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه ولكن ويل لذلك الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الإنسان. كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد». 
Mat 26:25  فسأل يهوذا مسلمه: «هل أنا هو يا سيدي؟» قال له: «أنت قلت». *


*وأيضاً:*
*
Mar 14:18  وفيما هم متكئون يأكلون قال يسوع: «الحق أقول لكم: إن واحدا منكم يسلمني. الآكل معي!» 
Mar 14:19  فابتدأوا يحزنون ويقولون له واحدا فواحدا: «هل أنا؟» وآخر: «هل أنا؟» 
**Mar 14:20  فأجاب: «هو واحد من الاثني عشر الذي يغمس معي في الصحفة. 
Mar 14:21  إن ابن الإنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه ولكن ويل لذلك الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الإنسان. كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد!».*


من هذا الرجل الذي أكل مع المسيح:

Joh_13:26  أجاب يسوع: «هو ذاك الذي أغمس أنا اللقمة وأعطيه». *فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي*. 

وبالطبع لا حاجة لإعطائك دليل ان يهوذا هو فعلا مسلمه..





فرجاء أخبرني،، هذا فقط مبتدأ الحديث في هذه القصة..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> حسنا
> هذا هو دليل وجود يهوذا
> 
> إنجيل لوقا
> ...


>>>الرد
الحقيقة أنا  شديد التقدير والانبهار الشرس  بهذا  الباحث الجديد الذى لايهاجم  !! (...) لكنه فقط يسأل(....)!!!
هو هنا  تكرم  مشكورا  
بإضافة  دليل لصالحنا   بإستشهاده  كاملا بهذا النص القدسي ونحن  يتوجب علينا شكره
ولان  مناورينا خطتهم الان استهلاك الوقت وتبديد الجهد فى البديهيات  
وتأكيدا  لقولى ان التلاكيك والتماحيك وإثارة زوابع الفناجين  هى فقط ما يملكة الباحث الجديد وكل الباحثين القدامى اللى على شاكلته سأقوم بتكبير الدليل الذى قدمه لصالح المسيحى   ضد نفسه   -قد يكون أسعد حالا من الاخ النهاية الذى لايعرف قراءة اللغة العربية بالتشكيل  ولا يعرف قراءة  الاصول ولا الترجمات  فى  مهزلة  موقعة  ((على ماكان يُظَـــــــنُ))   أو لنسمها   فضيحة ((على ماكلن  يــُــظـَـــنُ  ))جيت  الشهيرة .
((2*2  وابن الانسان ماض كما هو محتوم.ولكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه.))*
أما الانجيل بحسب ما سجله معلمنا مارمتى  الاصحاح 26 والايه24  والانجيل بحسب ماسجله معلمنا مارمرقس الانجيلي  الاصحاح 14 والايه 21 واحد وعشرين فيزيد على النص السابق عبارة *
  كان  خير لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد)*)
وما دام باحثنا  الجديد  حسن النية   -وقصده شريف - وهو يا ولداه فقط  يقوم بتجميع النصوص  مع بعضها لتخدم افكاره  هو فلما  لا يقوم بتخييط نصوص الايات التى قدمتها  له والاية التى قدمها مشكورا لى لاقدمها له  ليعرف  هل  يهوذا خائنا  أو لا؟؟
هل سيجلس على كراسي ليدين أسبط  إسرائيل الاثنى عشر (القوة السيادية والاجتماعية والمالية والايدلوجيا لمجتمعهم فى ذلك الزمان))؟؟
أم سيجلس على الاراءئك  إياها  فى أسفل سافلين؟
والا  هو تضيع وقت وجهد مقصود.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> حسنا
> إليك طلبك
> مرقس 33
> 
> "  فالتفت وابصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس قائلا اذهب عني يا شيطان"


  وأيضا  إقتباس أخر((أخى العشاء الأخير
كان الأخير
و تتبلور فيه مجمل القصة

و ماذا يمنع من ذكرها طالما كان يهوذا حاضرا و حصل معهم على نفس الوعد ؟؟

أنا أناقش منذ أول مشاركة مسألة وجود كرسي ليهوذا من ضمن الإثنى عشر كرسيا
لن يشكل مسألة العشاء الأخير أى فارق
ألا ترى ذلك ؟؟))-  إنتهت الاقتباسات
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد  
الباحث   اذا صدقت نيته وعزمه لابد ان يتحلى  بصفة الامانة والاخلاص  والتجرد والموضوعية
ممكن سيادتك تقراء   
1- الانجيل بحسب لوقا  الاصحاح  22 والايات من واحد وثلاثون وحتى 33 ثلاثة وثلاثون
2- الانجيل بحسب ما سجله   يوحنا الاصحاح21 والايات من خمسة عشر وحتى الاية  اتنين وعشرين  .
لتجد  فيهم _* الــــــقــــول الاخـــــيــــر*_   بدلا من  مصادرة  اقوال  تستطقطعها انت  من احاديث ومن سياقات   تمت فى العشاء الاخير تعتبر  إنها القول الاخير .(على إعتبار أن  بخواتيمها * تتقرر* الامور.).
بيتهيألى وضحت الصورة الان.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> "شئ أخر ازعجنى ... ان كنت على حسب كلام حضرتك فى اول مداخلة تبدأ فى قراءة الكتاب المقدس و قبل الاية اللى حضرتك كنت تتسائل عنها بعدة أيات.. هناك شبهة واضحة تلفت نظر كل من يبدأ قراءة كتابنا المقدس !!!! عجيب انها لم تلفت نظرك و لفت نظرك تلك الاية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انا لا افترض سوء النية و لكن تناقضك واضح ... مبتدئ فى قراءة الانجيل و تحاور و تربط الشواهد و الاحداث منتقلا بين الاناجيل الاربعة .. لا تسأل عن الشبهات المعروفة تتصيد بعض الكلمات المعينة فى حين لا ترى الرد واضحا امامك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى اول سؤال لم تقرأ ان بطرس الرسول كان موجود و انه الوحيد المذكور بالاسم فى الاصحاح و لم تقرأ انه كان فى وسط جموع كثيرة ؟؟؟؟ 
و فى سؤالك الثانى من انجيل معلمنا لوقا لم تقرأ ان المسيح قصد يهوذا شخصيا و قال (  22 وابن الانسان ماض كما هو محتوم.ولكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه ) ... منطقيا هل تلعن شخص و تقول عنه الويل له ثم تنصبه يحاكم غيره ؟ اظن ان ذلك ينافى المنطق يا صديقى 
الاية المقصودة : (  لتاكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر ) اين كلمة انتم التى تتمسك بها ؟؟ المسيح تكلم بصيغة الجمع و لم يقل هنا انتم ؟؟ ذكر رقم 12 و لم يحدد ان الجالسين امامه هم ال 12 كاملين ؟؟ فهل من المنطق انه يلعن شخص يجلس مع و بعدها بدقيقة يعده بان له مكان فى ملكوت الله ليدين الاسباط ؟؟؟ 

ان كنت تتمسك بالحرف ... فأين انت من المنطق ؟؟؟؟ اخى ارجوك استخدم عقلك قبل لسانك .. و للعلم انا اختك ولست اخيك


----------



## الباحث الجديد (21 مارس 2012)

أخى Molka Molkan
شكرا لك على التوضيح

أختى sha2awet 2alam
لا يصح أن نعمل المنطق مع نصوص صريحة
انت تتكلمين عن كيفية أن يلعن يهوذا و بعد ذلك يجلس ليدين الأخرين ؟؟
و تطلبيين المنطق ؟؟

أنا لم أقل بطرس شيطان 
من قال ذلك هو المسيح
و لا علاقة لعلم المنطق بما تذكرين

و إلا إخبرينى بالمنطق كيف قام المسيح بتمجيد بطرس فى موقف
و نهره و نعته بالشيطان فى ذات نفس الموقف ؟؟

فمن فضلك و بدون زعل دعى الحديث ل Molka Molkan هو أعلم منك

و شكرا ل Molka Molkan مرة ثانية


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

*عزيزي الباحث، هل وصل لك الرد في النقطة الثانية، أم لديك إستفسارات أخرى؟
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> أخى Molka Molkan
> شكرا لك على التوضيح
> 
> أختى sha2awet 2alam
> ...



اكيد اخويا ملوكا اعلم منى و انا لست اكتر من اخته الصغيرة لازلت اتعلم منه .. و بدون زعل طبعا


----------



## الباحث الجديد (21 مارس 2012)

شكرا على التوضيح Molka Molkan


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

*سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي:*


Molka Molkan قال:


> *عزيزي الباحث، هل وصل لك الرد في النقطة الثانية، أم لديك إستفسارات أخرى؟
> *


----------



## الباحث الجديد (21 مارس 2012)

ليس لدى إستفسارات أخرى بهذا الخصوص
شكرا عزيزى ملوكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

*حسنا، دعني أنهي على الموضوع أيضاً من زاوية أخرى:

1. في القصة الاولى كان كل تركيزك واستنتاجك هو عن طريق أنك تقول ان طالما بطرس " شيطان " والمسيح قال " وواحد منكم شيطان " ، إذن فبطرس هو المقصود، وقد نفينا ذلك نصاً من النص السابق لهذا النص.
2. في الموضوع الآخر قلنا أن المسيح حدد مسلمه وكان هو يهوذا..


لكن الآن أريد ان اعطيك بعض الادلة الأخرى:

Joh 13:11  لأنه عرف مسلمه لذلك قال: «لستم كلكم طاهرين». 

إذن فغير الطاهر هو مسلمه، وهو يهوذا..


Joh 13:18  لست أقول عن جميعكم. أنا أعلم الذين اخترتهم. لكن ليتم الكتاب: الذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع علي عقبه. 


هنا يوضح المسيح انه إختار إختيار ضمني من الإثنى عشر بدليل انه يقول " لست أقول عن جميعكم "..



وأما عن لفظ "شيطان" فقد قالها الكتاب المقدس عن يهوذا:

Luk_22:3  فدخل الشيطان في يهوذا الذي يدعى الإسخريوطي وهو من جملة الاثني عشر. 


تحياتي لك.
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (21 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يباركك استاذى مولكا على الردود الوافيه




*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

*الأخوة والاخوات، من أراد الإشتراك فليتفضل..
*


----------



## Desperado_3d (21 مارس 2012)

لا أظن أن احد الأخوة لديه إضافات بعدك يا أستاذ مولكا, الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك.
ردود جميله و رائعة تدل على الحوار الراقي من الطرفين.
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل وصف يكون مع جميعكم, آمين


----------



## joseph55 (22 مارس 2012)

*ربنا ينميك ويحافظ على حكمتك ويبارك خدمتك *


----------

